# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Verplicht minder zout in brood

## Leontien

*Verplicht minder zout in brood*

Het maximum zoutgehalte in brood wordt verlaagd. Het kabinet volgt daarmee een initiatief van de bakkerijsector. 

Het gehalte zout gaat van 2,1 procent in de droge stof naar 1,8 procent. Het kabinet is tevreden met deze reductie en vindt het een goed voorbeeld van zelfregulering door de sector. 

Het is de bedoeling dat nu de rest van de levensmiddelenindustrie het voorbeeld volgt. Als dat niet gebeurt, overweegt het kabinet wettelijke normen.

Bron: nu.nl

Wat vind je van dit initiatief?

----------


## swingmoeke

ik vind dat een zeer goed iniatief we verbruiken teveel zout niet goed

----------


## christel1

Mag eten nog naar iets smaken aub ? Voor de ene is zout goed, voor de andere niet. Ik moet veel zout gebruiken omdat mijn bloeddruk anders heel laag staat. En als je zelf je brood bakt dan doe je in een heel brood maar 10 gr zout in of zo, dat is geen 1,8 % maar veel minder. 
Zelfs oudere mensen hebben kruiden nodig, daarvoor niet altijd zout maar wel andere smaakstoffen want iemand die oud is, die proeft al zo goed niet meer als iemand die jong is en als het dan nog niet lekker op smaak gebracht is dan eten ze nog minder. 
Proef maar eens van het eten in een ziekenhuis of een rusthuis, dikwijls gaan de plateaus terug vol naar de keuken gewoon omdat het op niks trekt. 
Op brood gaan ze een norm zetten, maar de vettige snoep met veel zout en suiker dat kan dan wel weer ? Waar gaan we naartoe eerlijk gezegd...

----------


## Abbigail

@Leontien,

Een uitstekend alternatief, want je mag niet meer dan 6 gram per dag zout hebben.

@ Christel1
Ik denk dat ouderen best nog een goede smaak kunnen hebben.
in het ziekenhuis of verpleegtehuis komen de mensen té weinig naar buiten vandaar dat ze geen trek hebben.

Hartelijke groet
Abbigail

----------


## Abbigail

Een hartig woordje over zout.

Artikel over zout, geschreven door Marijke Soeting.

Wat is zout
Zout komt in de natuur voor. Het is een verbinding tussen natrium en chloor. Dit zijn agressieve stoffen maar in een bepaalde verhouding zijn deze stoffen in balans. Het is dan zout zoals wij dat kennen en gebruiken. Er zijn verschillende soorten zout:
Zeezout, dit zout wordt gewonnen uit zeewater. Men laat grote bekkens vollopen met zeewater waarna het water verdampt. Wat overblijft is zeezout.
Steenzout komt uit ondergrondse zoutwinning in de bergen (mijnbouw).
Vacuümzout, ook wel pekelzout genoemd, wordt gewonnen uit ondergrondse zoutlagen in voornamelijk Denemarken, Duitsland en Nederland. Men voert water naar de zoutlagen en haalt zoutwater (pekelwater) weer naar boven. Vervolgens verdampt men het water en de pekel blijft over.

Zout in de oudheid
De Romeinen kenden al zout, ook de oude Kelten gebruikten zout. Zout is nu heel goedkoop. Lang geleden was dat niet het geval. Zout was schaars en daarom duur. Handelaars in zout waren machtig en rijk. In grote delen van de wereld lag het als het ware voor het opscheppen, maar in andere delen was zout onbereikbaar en dus onbetaalbaar. Vanzelfsprekend ontstaat er dan handel, want zout is voor onze gezondheid nodig. Zout werd ook gebruikt als ruil- en betaalmiddel. Ons woord salaris stamt af van het Latijnse woord sal, dat zout betekent.

Zout en gezondheid
Zout is nodig voor het functioneren van ons lichaam. Zonder zout zouden we doodgaan. Wij krijgen vaak meer dan voldoende zout binnen, en we moeten zoutgebruik beperken om geen schadelijke effecten van teveel zout te hebben. Zout komt van nature voor in groenten, fruit, granen, vis, melk, aardappelen, zaden en noten. Als we alleen deze voeding zouden eten, dan krijgen we al voldoende zout naar binnen. Zelfs zonder bij het bereiden van het voedsel zout toe te voegen. Maar ons voedingspatroon verandert. We eten veel meer klaargemaakte producten en in deze producten, zoals pakjes en blikken soep, pizzas, magnetronmaaltijden, diepvriesproducten, afhaalmaaltijden, worst, kaas, boter, koekjes, zoutjes en crackers zit veel te veel zout. Hoeveel zout moeten we dan per dag gebruiken? Daarover heb ik geen eensluidende mening gevonden. Aanbevelingen lopen uiteen van 1,5 gram tot 9 gram per dag. Een theelepeltje zout is al 5 gram. Daar komt een gemiddeld mens gauw aan, vaak krijgt men 10 tot 30 keer te veel zout binnen.
Zout blijft een tijdje in ons lichaam, maar door zweten, de urine en ontlasting verliezen we veel zout.
Zout is goed om de vochtbalans in je lichaam op peil te houden. Om niet uit te drogen hebben we zout, kalium en water nodig. Als een van de drie ontbreekt of te veel is, ontstaan er problemen. Zout bevordert de bloedcirculatie. Water en zout in de juiste verhouding zijn van essentieel belang om ons bloed vloeibaar te houden. Zout is goed voor het doorgeven van prikkels aan de zenuwen. Het zorgt ervoor dat spieren kunnen samentrekken. Zout is ook nodig voor de spijsvertering, het maakt maagzuur aan. Verder is zout belangrijk voor het zuur-base evenwicht in je lichaam. Zo houdt je lijf de juiste zuurgraad.
Je kan te weinig zout hebben als je diarree hebt, je overmatig transpireert, je in de hitte bent (denk aan de tropen). Je houdt minder vocht vast. De verschijnselen van te weinig zout zijn niet altijd goed herkenbaar, want ze lijken op de verschijnselen van te veel zout. Zo ontstaat ook hoge bloeddruk bij te weinig zout, want voor dik en stroperig bloed is verhoging van de bloeddruk nodig voor het bloedtransport. Uitdroging is zeer gevaarlijk en komt nog al eens bij babys voor. Verder veroorzaakt te weinig zout kramp in de spieren en verlies je je eetlust.
Te veel zout daarentegen is zeer ongezond. De nieren zijn zwaar belast (nierstenen), hoge bloeddruk ontstaat, waardoor de conditie van aderen en bloedvaten verslechtert. Ook hartkloppingen kunnen voorkomen bij veel zoutgebruik. Daarnaast draagt te veel zout bij aan botontkalking.

Waarom gebruikt men zout?
Zout werd en wordt nog steeds toegepast als conserveringsmiddel. Dus om voedsel te bewaren. Een bekend voorbeeld is het haringkaken. Haring werd schoongemaakt en ingelegd in zout, waardoor ze in vaatjes lang bewaard kon worden. Vroeger legde men groenten in zout om een wintervoorraad te hebben. Zuurkool ontstaat door witte kool met zout te vermengen en onder druk te zetten. Zuurkool in vaatjes is lang houdbaar.
Zout gebruikt men ook als smaakmaker. De smaakstoffen die van nature voorkomen in ons voedsel worden versterkt door zout toe te voegen. Overal doet men een snufje zout in voor de smaak. We zouden niet meer zonder kunnen, want dan smaakt ons eten flauw. Het is maar wat je gewend bent. Duidelijk is wel dat het zoutgebruik als smaakmaker toeneemt. Zout is verslavend.
Zout zorgt ervoor dat het smelt- en vriespunt lager liggen. Daarom is er strooizout voor de wegen. Dit strooizout zorgt ervoor dat ijs en sneeuw smelten en voorkomt daarmee gladheid op de weg.
Zout past men verder toe als ontsmettingsmiddel. Dit gebeurt vaak bij vlees.
In de vaatwasmachine gebruikt men zout als onthardingsmiddel.

In de winkel kan je verschillende soorten zout kopen. Zeezout, steenzout en pekelzout worden verkocht als tafelzout (zeer fijn), grof zout (zelf malen), en Jozo zout. Aan de laatste soort is jodium toegevoegd om struma, een ziekte van de schildklier, te voorkomen. Bij mineraalzout, is natrium vervangen door kalium of magnesiumsulfaat. In dieetzout is natriumchloride geheel vervangen. Mineraalzout en dieetzout kunnen mensen gebruiken met een zoutbeperkt dieet.

Ook als je (nog) geen last hebt van schadelijke effecten van teveel zout, kan je je zoutgebruik beperken door meer kruiden te gebruiken. Of door verse producten te eten, zoals groenten, fruit, granen en aardappelen. Bij het zelf bereiden gebruik je gewoon minder zout, want daaraan wen je makkelijk. Op een moment zal je merken dat geen zout in de aardappelen echt lekker is. Je proeft de aardappel, niet het zout.

Een wetenschappelijk onderzoek
Britse onderzoekers volgden 13 jaar twee groepen te vroeg geboren babys. De kinderen die extra zout in de eerste weken kregen toegediend, scoorden 10 procent beter bij IQ-tests dan hun leeftijdgenoten die niets hadden gekregen. Ook haalden zij hogere resultaten bij taal- en geheugentests.

Babys die acht of meer weken te vroeg worden geboren verliezen via de urine veel natrium. Voor hun is extra zout een belangrijke levensvoorwaarde. (Medisch tijdschrift Fetal and Neontal Edition 18-03-2002).

Juice Plus+
Juice Plus+ bevat 17 soorten groenten en fruit. Zoals je net gelezen hebt, zit er in groenten en fruit van nature zout. Om te voorkomen dat je teveel zout binnen krijgt als je Juice Plus+ gebruikt, is het zout, net als de suikers, uit Juice Plus+ gehaald.

----------


## gossie

Dag Abbigail,
Het artikel van zout door "Marijke Soeting", is een feit.... Behalve de laatste alinea, bevat reclame, voor een product!!! Dit vind ik erg jammer. En voor jou ook jammer dat je reclame maakt. :Frown: 

Ik weet dat veel zout wordt gebruikt in brood, en dat mag best minder!!!!!

----------


## christel1

Abbigail, 

Misschien eens gaan "proeven" van het eten in de rusthuizen, bejaardentehuizen en ziekenhuizen. Alles wordt daar zonder zout geleverd of gemaakt zodat ze geen 2 menu's op tafel moeten zetten. Oudere mensen hebben dikwijls last van hun hart, houden meer vocht op en net daarom krijgen ze zoutloos voedsel. Niet echt aangenaam als je als gewone zieke in een ziekenhuis terecht komt waar er echt "smaakloos" gekookt wordt. 
Blijkbaar zoals gossie ook opmerkt wordt het forum meer een meer gebruikt om reclame te maken voor het ene of het andere en dat is niet de bedoeling.

----------


## Abbigail

J_uice Plus+
Juice Plus+ bevat 17 soorten groenten en fruit. Zoals je net gelezen hebt, zit er in groenten en fruit van nature zout. Om te voorkomen dat je teveel zout binnen krijgt als je Juice Plus+ gebruikt, is het zout, net als de suikers, uit Juice Plus+ gehaald.
Abbigail is nu online Rapporteer Met citaat antwoorden_

@ Gossie,

Ik wil even iets recht zetten, de laatste alinea stond bij dat artikel van Marijke Soeting en is niet van mij en heb het er niet bij gezet.
Als je het goed leest spreekt zij ook over het zout en de suikers wat geheel in dat artikel past. 
Juiceplus+ gebruik ik zelf niet en kan daar ook niet over oordelen.
Het is wel goed dat er op gelet wordt dat er minder suikers en zout in de voeding komt.
Daar sta ik helemaal achter.
Probeer eerst goed te lezen want dit is geen reclame van mij, maar van Marijke Soeting zelf.
Leg het bij haar neer dat dit product reclame is en niet bij mij.
Zie site http://geheel-gezond.nl/marijkesoeting.html van haar en je zult meer lezen over Juice Plus+

@Christel,

Ik heb in de zorg gewerkt in verpleegtehuizen en in hospice stervensbegeleiding gedaan en met de pot meegegeten, zelfs natriumarm en dat was goed te eten.

Patiënten krijgen natriumarme dieet, geheel zoutloos is niet meer aan de orde, omdat mensen zout nodig hebben.
Natriumarme voeding wordt met meer kruiden bereid en als ik in het ziekenhuis lig dan heb ik ook een natriumarmdieet en dat is goed te eten, zoutloos hebben ze niet meer, hooguit bij nierpatiënten, daar heb ik het wel eens gehoord.
Daarbij hebben mensen in een verpleegtehuis zeer weinig beweging, waardoor ze ook minder trek hebben.
Zelf heb ik geen zout in huis en stoom het eten waardoor de smaak beter bewaard blijft dan met koken.
Ons gezin eet met deze pot mee en ik hoor nooit geen klachten en daarom vind ik het eten in het ziekenhuis zelfs zout.

Ik hoop dat jullie inzien niet zo snel kritiek te leveren dat ik reclame voor iets maak wat totaal niet gebeurd.
Probeer een artikel goed te lezen en dan zul je zien dat juiceplus+ erbij past.

Hartelijke groet,

Abbigail

----------


## christel1

Abbigail, 

Ik hoorde mijn moeder toch altijd klagen over het eten hoor en heel veel mensen die hun eten thuis laten brengen omdat ze niet meer kunnen koken of opgenomen zijn in een home dat het echt niet goed is. 

Heb eens een reportage gezien over een kok die kookte voor oudere mensen in een home maar wel met allerlei kruiden en specerijen, daarom niet enkel zout en hoe beter het afgekruid was, hoe beter er door de mensen gegeten werd. Want ze hadden terug smaak gekregen in hun eten waar het vroeger flets was, was het nu weer aangenaam om aan tafel te vertoeven en lekker eten te krijgen.

Daar werd er wel nog zelf gekookt, in veel ziekenhuizen, rusthuizen krijgen ze het eten binnen in grote hoeveelheden die dan nog enkel in een soort stoomoven moeten en waar er nog geen pan aan te pas komt om het vlees te bakken. Kan je dat dan lekker vinden ? 
Ik niet echt eerlijk gezegd. 

En stoom jij ook je vlees ? Lijkt me wel vies dan hoor, niet gebakken vlees zonder zout ? 

Mijn zoon is 6 weken te vroeg geboren en kreeg gewone melk voor baby's, borstvoeding was geen optie want hij had nog geen zuigreflex. Ik denk niet dat ze daar extra zout aan toevoegden, die kinderen krijgen wel meer eten dan andere baby's, die krijgen direct 8 flessen per dag ipv 6 bij de kinderen die op de uitgerekende datum geboren zijn. 

Toen mijn dochter naar neonatalogie gebracht werd omdat ze onder de lamp moest liggen kreeg ze daar ook meer voeding dan op de gewone afdeling, daar mocht ze drinken hoeveel ze op kon en niet afgemeten 60 ml of zoiets bij een pasgeboren baby. 

Normaal dat ze dan wel meer plassen hoor... En zijn IQ is meer dan normaal te noemen. 

Er zijn zoveel onderzoeken en het ene spreekt het andere tegen. 
En dit is echt geen kritiek, ik heb hier zeker 150 kruiden in huis die regelmatig gebruikt worden, kruiden waar sommigen nog nooit van gehoord hebben maar natuurlijk ook peper en zout en muskaatnoot ...

----------


## sietske763

ik gooi overal massa,s zout en maggie (hahah geen reclame hoor) door, en ik moet dat vanwege een lage tensie, net als chris....(tensie=RR=bloeddruk)
en het smaakt echt zooooooo lekker..

----------


## Abbigail

Hoi Christel,

Je mag gerust je mening zeggen en zo zie je maar dat over het gebruik van zouten verschillende visies en meningen zijn.
Sinds ik geen zout gebruik ben ik ook vegetarisch geworden en gebruik alleen wat kruiden op dat vlees en ik bak dat vlees in veel uien en knoflook soms met een tomaatje erbij en dat geeft een goede smaak.
Het is natuurlijk een andere smaak, maar dat is een kwestie van wennen.

Elke verpleeg, ziekenhuis en hospice werkt weer anders met zout en kruiden.
het stomen houdt de smaak van de groente meer vast zodat je geen zout hoeft te gebruiken.
Ik heb in het ziekenhuis lekker vlees gegeten en dacht dat dit ook gebakken was.

Ik lees dat je zoon geen zuigreflex had, heeft hij zich verder goed ontwikkeld, of zijn er in zijn ontwikkeling problemen geweest.
Onze zoon had ook geen zuigreflex en hij kreeg net als jouw zoon 8 flesjes per dag en nacht.
Toen ik hem mee naar huis kreeg werden het zes flesjes en de nachtvoeding viel weg.
Hij is verstandelijk beperkt en is nu 36 jaar en woont in een instelling en is daar zeer gelukkig.
Het IQ is op gebied van computer zeer hoog en op ander gebied weer lager dan normaal, maar hij functioneert prima.
Zo zie je dat ook met je dochter inzichten veranderen.

De wetenschap gaat in een snel tempo vooruit en er blijven nieuw inzichten en ontwikkelingen komen.

Mijn geestelijk/lichamelijk leven is gebaseerd op Oosterse Wijsheden.

Een oude Oosterse wijsheid is: Leef en eet gezond en beweeg veel, dan kom je al heel ver.
Oosterse wijsheden geven mij een goed inzicht in mezelf.
Ik hou van het boeddhisme en kan daarmee goed vooruit en het beoefenen van Tai chi en Chi gong, zorgen ervoor dat je goed ontspannen blijft en je kunt via dergelijke oefeningen alle emoties loslaten.
Dat bij elkaar kan je een goede gezondheid bezorgen.

Bij V&D zijn leuke scheurkalenders te krijgen met dergelijke uitspraken, voor elke dag een.
Ik zet ze regelmatig op Twitter en op facebook.

Dank voor je mening en ik zie het niet als kritiek.

Hartelijke groet,

Abbigail

----------


## Abbigail

Hoi Sietske,
Ik kan me voorstellen dat je geniet van je hartige hap.
Zo zie je maar dat iedereen anders in elkaar zit.

Ik zou zeggen hou je tensie in de gaten en geniet van je zout en maggie.
Knor is er ook nog. (geen reclame, alleen lekker)

----------


## christel1

Mijn zoon die is gewoon normaal, is 25 en heeft een job als ict'er bij een heel grote bank in België dus niks mis mee qua functioneren. Is altijd heel snel geweest, niemand heeft er ooit aan gezien dat hij prematuur was, of 4,5 maand kroop hij al uit zijn draagmand, op 7 maand stond hij recht, lopen deed hij met 14 maand (een beetje lui want hij kroop heel goed) en verder een heel normale ontwikkeling, zelfs soms sneller dan een ander kind. En hij heeft dezelfde voeding gekregen als mijn dochter. 
Mijn dochter daar valt ook niks over te zeggen, die is heel gezond, is mooi en slim, wat moet een mama nog meer hebben... ???? 
Je zegt dat je vegetarisch bent maar je doet wel zout op je vlees ? Zijn dat dan vleesvervangers of zoiets ? 
Wij eten vlees maar beperkt, niet echt 300 gr per persoon, per dag, kan ook met veel minder. Wel wordt er heel veel fruit gegeten en massa's groenten door de kinderen. Kwestie van opvoeden zeker ?

----------


## Abbigail

Wat goed dat je kinderen goed gezond hebben en een fijne baan.
Wat wil je dan nog meer.

Ik eet vleesvervangers en doe daar wat kruiden op.
Zoals ik al eerder schreef ik heb geen zout in huis.

----------


## gossie

Het bericht komt toch van Marijke Soeting. Maar jij hebt deze tekst toch in deze rubriek gezet? Dan komt het toch van jou!!

----------


## sietske763

pfffffffffffffff op dit moment zijn er zoveel reclame mensen......

----------


## Abbigail

Oh, Oh! Wat Moeilijk Gossie.
Ik heb deze tekst* letterlijk gekopieerd* en op een hartsite en bij jullie gezet.
Marijke Soeting heeft deze tekst geschreven en deze letterlijke woorden zijn van haar, *dus niet van mij* en staat nu als een kopie op deze site.
Dus* zij* schrijft over die reclame van *Juiceplus+* waar je het over had, niet ik.
AUB, kunnen we hierover ophouden, dit is te zot voor woorden.
Gaat het hier nog om de inhoud van deze tekst of om jouw beeld wat je van mij hebt gemaakt?
het spijt me, maar ik heb meer te doen dan hierop te reageren, en ik hoop dat deze uitleg nu duidelijker voor je wordt.
Ik kan ,meningen en kritiek zeer waarderen, maar spijkers op laag water zoeken gaat mij te ver.

Hartelijke groet,

Abbigail.

----------


## christel1

Abbigail, om misverstanden te voorkomen moet je misschien de forumregels eens lezen. Als je iets plaatst, een artikel of zo dan zet je erbij "artikel" en kopie-paste wordt normaal gezien niet toegelaten, behalve als het van een blog komt. 
En zoals je misschien nog niet weet, reclame is hier niet toegelaten, je hebt er wel geen link bijgezet maar iedereen kan nu gaan googelen op juiceplus + en iets gaan drinken wat voor hen misschien niet gezond is. Je bent al bijna 9 maand lid dus ja je zal toch al meer gepost hebben dan een paar artikels ? Het is wel nog niet veel 53 zie ik maar het is toch al iets. 
En op een forum moet je ook met kritiek kunnen omgaan, positieve en negatieve dus ja soms krijg je een complimentje en soms de wind van achter, dat zijn nu eenmaal de spelregels, dus misschien kan je er ook iets van leren van wat de anderen hier schrijven ? 
En ik heb ook al bakken kritiek gekregen en de ene keer valt het goed en de andere keer valt het tegen maar ik ga er wel positief mee om en leer er soms nog iets uit ook. 
Nog een fijne avond

----------


## Raimun

> ..............
> 
> Je mag gerust je mening zeggen en zo zie je maar dat over het gebruik van zouten verschillende visies en meningen zijn.
> 
> Mijn geestelijk/lichamelijk leven is gebaseerd op Oosterse Wijsheden.
> 
> Een oude Oosterse wijsheid is: *Leef en eet gezond en beweeg veel, dan kom je al heel ver.*Oosterse wijsheden geven mij een goed inzicht in mezelf.
> Ik hou van het boeddhisme en kan daarmee goed vooruit en het beoefenen van Tai chi en Chi gong, zorgen ervoor dat je goed ontspannen blijft en je kunt via dergelijke oefeningen alle emoties loslaten.
> Dat bij elkaar kan je een goede gezondheid bezorgen.
> ...


Hoi.....
hier nog 'n Oude Oosterse Wijsheid .._""uit het Wijze Oosten van België""_  :Cool: 
Ik heb ze geleerd van 'n vitale , ontspannen, beweeglijke 95-jarige....
zo droogjes langs z'n neus weg vertelde hij zijn levensfilosofie .....

_"" Houd hoofd en voeten warm , vul steeds matig uwen darm, houd het achterpoortje open en laat de dokter naar de kl..(censuur  )..lopen !! ""_ 

Of je de darmvulling al dan niet mag inzouten ..heb ik vergeten te vragen ..
't zag er zeker gene flauwe uit.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Over het algemeen tracht ik zijn wijze raad te volgen ...het lukt wel niet altijd even goed  :Wink:

----------

